# Skidkings after black friday ride 11/24



## brownster69 (Nov 25, 2012)

Enjoy some pictures before my battery went dead from our ride in olympia,washington the weather held out and made for a late into the evening ride........


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 25, 2012)

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2012)

Photos aren't showing up Shaun.


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Pics*

Fixed now .............


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2012)

I bet you guys think you're pretty tough, hanging those license plates off your rear axles.


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmm.... Must be some type of gang symbol


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 25, 2012)

*Plates*



dave marko said:


> i bet you guys think you're pretty tough, hanging those license plates off your rear axles.




nothin but a bunch of bad asses on vintage bicycles...


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 25, 2012)

*plates*

yeah what he said


----------



## Stony (Nov 26, 2012)

> Hmm.... Must be some type of gang symbol




I'm still a prospect, so I don't have my Skidkings colors yet.


----------



## Stony (Nov 26, 2012)

> I bet you guys think you're pretty tough, hanging those license plates off your rear axles.




Dave, your former bike is getting lots of visibility. :o

Rides great and having fun hanging out with other "free" bikes instead of being locked in your garage, lol.


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2012)

...while the sophisticated collector displays his license plate thusly.


----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2012)

Does this picture show a slice the sophisticated Dave Marko assemblage?


----------



## Stony (Nov 26, 2012)

> ...while the sophisticated collector displays his license plate thusly.




Did know you moved to Cleveland (jk). That looks good behind the seat. 

Shaun did a great job making the bracket for my 42' Tacoma plate. Now if I can just find something Gary can't live without, I can get the 41' Tacoma plate he won't part with, lol.


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2012)

Stony said:


> Did know you moved to Cleveland (jk).




Cleveland's my old home town, and I was longing for a Cleveland license plate. Got this one from fellow hometowner and CABE member Ed Schaefer. Thanks Ed!


----------



## Stony (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Cleveland's my old home town, and I was longing for a Cleveland license plate. Got this one from fellow hometowner and CABE member Ed Schaefer. Thanks Ed!




My father-in-law is originally from Cleveland. His father settled there from Sicily around 1913.


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 26, 2012)

*marko's plate*

aaah aint that a cute little license plate you got there dave but ours are bigger !!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2012)

Seattle/Tacoma......never heard of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJJHSsLhE24


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 26, 2012)

*response*

sorry watched it i must be dumb do not get it


----------



## Stony (Nov 26, 2012)

He wouldn't be implying that we are a bunch of unkept and unruly rabble rousers, would he?


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 26, 2012)

*maybe*

i was trying to relate it to the seattle/tacoma reference


----------

